# Mannesmann Rexroth Positionier Regler



## ukofumo (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich muss hier eine alte Anlage rekonstruieren. Ich hab zwar den Schaltplan und die SPS-Software (S5).
Im Schaltplan bin ich aber über einen "Dosierer" gestolpert, der ein eigenes Steuergerät hat.

Bezeichnung lt. Schaltplan: Mannesmann Rexroth Positionier Regler 546 019 001 0 (Bauzeitraum vermutlich ende 80er anfang 90er)

Dieses Steuergerät bekommt von der SPS einen Sollwert (Analog 4-20mA) und steuert dann über 4 Ausgänge 4 Pneumatikventile an so das ein Pneumatikzylinder die entsprechende Position anfährt. (so hab ich das zumindest interpretiert) Dieser Zylinder steuert eine Klappe so das mehr oder weniger Schüttgut durchfliest....

Hat irgendjemand sont irgenwelche Unterlagen oder sonstige Infos zu diesem Teil? (Anfrage bei Rexroth läuft schon, die scheinen aber auch erst mal ihr Archiv zu durchforsten)

Besten Dank schonmal im vorraus
ukofumo


----------



## SW-Mech (21 Januar 2010)

Das tönt für mich etwas nach MC01 oder MC04 Positioniersteuerungen (Servopneumatik).

Leider habe ich keinen Zugiff mehr auf Unterlagen oder Software für diese Dinger.
Ich empfehle dir aber, dich mal an diese Firma zu wenden: www.g-a-s.de

Diese Firma hatte zuletzt die Vertretung für die Rexroth-Servopneumatik.
Vielleicht können die ja weiterhelfen.

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## ukofumo (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo SW-Mech

Vielen Dank für deine Info, werd mal schauen ob ich damit weiter komme

Gruß ukofumo


----------

